# My car of the day, Toyota C-HR Crossover



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Toyota's new hybrid crossover has leaked online, these leaked images show a production model that's close to the concept seen previously. With plenty of creases and funky design details, you can see some of the RAV 4's features. It's based on Toyota's new 'TNGA' platform architecture which is described as a "integrated developed program for vehicle platforms and power train components". It takes some elements from the Prius like the hybrid power train. There isn't much in the way of technical specification but Toyota claims the petrol engine has a thermal efficiency of 40 %.

Like it?


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Vulgar.

Rear windows look tiny and the rear lights are huge!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

ooh dear that is a shocker :doublesho


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Trying far too hard, too many creases/style lines and all the 'modern' design cues thrown at it. That'll be a no then.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Now this I do like! :thumb:

But I like the Juke (we have one), and the BMW X6 so seems marmite cars are sweet on my eye... Oh and yes i love marmite too! 

Nice one SB68 :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm with Kenny on this. 

Way too much stuff going on makes it look rather clumsy.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fugly... looks like a bigger version of those little chinese built MG city cars.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Saw it at Geneva. Looks fantastic in the metal


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I can't make my mind up. I don't generally like the Crossover style. This looks a bit like the unfathomable BMW X(?) which is absolutely unforgivable and a bit like the Juke which is even worse. The only things which spring to mind which are worse are the Fiat Multipla and the Nissan Cube.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Had a good look at one at FRF Swansea yesterday.

Hugely impressed, completely reinforcing my "affordable car of the show" at Geneva this year.

Stunning to look at, inside & out. Very sporty stance, ditto driving position.

Very decent boot & reasonable space in the rear when set for my driving position.

Not cheap though & engine choices a bit strange / limited but overall, loved it.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

No not for me. Looks like the next generation Civic on drugs

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Now that is truly awful! Looks like they got half way through crushing it and decided to stop, then put it in one of those capsules like they used in The Fly, but a new Civic got mixed in by mistake!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Its a no from me just plain ugly.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Definitely looks better in the flesh photos, I quite like it.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I saw it in person today and I kinda like it but it does remind me a bit of Nissan Juke.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Ugly ugly ugly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

A no from me SB :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a Tivoli from the front, and a rear-ender from the mid section to the back


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

My good lady just swapped her GT86 for one. The top of the range LTD Edition 1.8 Hybrid.

Loving the looks, the interior & the drive.





































The Panda will be making way for an Abarth 595 180 Competizione


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

It's a car thats growing on me, I def thing it is a car that suits some colours (and your colour is one).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is really lovely, great choice of colour, enjoy it :thumb:, nice to see a car featured as car of the day and a member or spouse has one, doesn't often happen.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Guy in my work has a lovely electric blue colour one of these. They are much nicer in person and the interior looks very smart.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I really like them. Bit Judge Dredd and definitely stand out.

Agreed on the colours, some really work, some really don't.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

My old man has one, it's quite a nice car, he went for the mid range one which quite surprisingly still has a load of gadgets in it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I also like them but think the proportions are too small if they made the car bigger it would be much better imo


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Alfa male said:


> I also like them but think the proportions are too small if they made the car bigger it would be much better imo


We didn't want a full size SUV. It's a half size up from our current practical car (the Panda Cross) so pretty much perfect.


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ive had one on order since mid march. Cant wait to get it but the long ass wait isn't funny


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Mono749 said:


> Ive had one on order since mid march. Cant wait to get it but the long ass wait isn't funny


That's why we went for the limited edition which is essentially a Dynamic with a load more kit thrown at it.

All 100 are in showrooms ready to go.


----------

